# have question for tires on my R32



## cty47 (Aug 29, 2011)

its a GTR R32 i dont know what kind of tire should i get this is what i found:Tire size is 205/60/r16xl
Offset=+42
Bolt patterns = 5x4/1/2, 5x100, 5x114.3 mm
will this fit my r32 also what size of the wiper blade should i get 19' i mean i dont have to buy this only also do i?!


----------

